# For password haters



## Inscrutable (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 10, 2020)

Lmao!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2020)

Sooo Been There! If I want to use, " 1234 " as my Password, that's my Business!. ..JJ


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2020)

I use the same password....Just change the numbers in it. I'm too dang old to remember a bunch of passwords. 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

yup been there done that I think they do it just to confuse already confused old people.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2020)

Good one! RAY


----------



## SarahS (Dec 10, 2020)

it seems like a joke, but that happened to me when I was setting up a pass for a Skype account!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 11, 2020)

It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks for the like MJB05615 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 11, 2020)

And thank you, Warren for the like as well.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 12, 2020)

One of the things I hate about Google.


----------

